# Weekly Competition 2018-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' U2 R2 F U2 F' R F' R2
*2. *F' U2 F U2 R' F U2 R' U'
*3. *F' U2 F' U F2 U' F2 R F2 U'
*4. *R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U R F'
*5. *U2 F U R' F R2 F U2 F2

*3x3x3
1. *U L2 R2 B2 D L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L F D B2 R' B' R' U' R
*2. *U D F' D B D2 R2 B R B L2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U
*3. *D2 F' L U L' B R D' F' U' F U2 F D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F L2 U2
*4. *F D2 B2 L F' U' D2 F U B2 U2 R' B2 R L2 U2 D2 L' D2 L'
*5. *R' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F R' U L B F' D' R2 B2 R

*4x4x4
1. *Rw' D L2 D2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw Fw' Rw Fw2 L' Rw D Rw' F2 Uw' Fw F Uw F U' Fw2 L Rw2 R2 F L R D2 Uw R2 Fw2 Uw' L R' D' Rw2 Fw
*2. *Uw2 Rw B' R' U2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 F L' D' Uw2 Fw F' Rw2 F2 D Uw2 Rw R U L2 Rw Fw' F U Fw' L2 D' Fw2 U B L' Rw B F' L U L2 R'
*3. *Rw' Fw F D' Uw' U' Rw' Uw' U2 B L' U Rw B' U2 L2 D F L B2 L U2 Fw' R2 U Rw D' L' R2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 D2 R' F2 Uw F2
*4. *L Uw2 B' F2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D Fw U' B2 L B' L' R Uw U' R' Fw2 Uw U2 R2 D2 F' D2 Uw F U' B2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' F2 U R2 F2 L2 F' Rw2 B
*5. *B2 Fw2 F2 Uw F' U B Fw F R2 F2 Rw D2 L' Fw R' F2 Uw' L2 R Fw U2 L Fw Rw U F D B Fw' Uw F' R' F Uw' L B' U2 L Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *B Dw2 Lw' Rw Fw' L2 D' R' D2 Dw Lw Fw U L Dw B' D2 Dw U' B2 D2 U Fw Lw F Uw' F' U L B D' U Fw' F2 Lw Dw Lw' D2 Uw B Bw2 Fw2 F2 D' Lw2 R F U2 Lw' Rw' B' R2 D2 U' Rw2 B2 Uw' F R' Uw'
*2. *Fw' U2 B' Rw' Dw' L2 Lw2 U' Lw Uw2 F2 Lw R Fw2 D' Dw2 U L' R' F2 D' U Bw2 D' Bw2 F L Rw F Rw2 Uw B Bw Dw' Lw Bw' F R2 Bw' Rw' D' Dw2 Bw' Rw' B Fw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw' Lw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Bw' L2 R B' Bw'
*3. *Fw2 D' L R2 Bw' Dw' U' Fw D2 Dw B Uw' R2 F2 Lw B2 Bw2 Fw' U' Bw2 F L Uw' L Lw R Dw2 Uw' U R Uw B R Fw' U2 R' U R' F' Rw2 Dw F2 D2 L Lw Rw' U Rw' Bw2 Fw2 L2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Fw' D' Dw' U' Bw' Fw
*4. *Uw' L D2 B Uw2 B2 Fw Lw Uw Lw' Rw' D' Dw' Uw B' L D2 U' Rw' Bw' D Uw' Bw F Dw Lw2 B Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw Rw2 Dw' Rw2 R Dw2 B Rw Bw2 U F2 R' Dw2 B2 Bw' Rw' U' B Bw Fw' Dw L Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 B R2 Bw' R
*5. *Lw2 D B' Uw' F Lw D2 Uw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw R' Bw' D2 L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 L Bw2 Rw Uw2 Lw' R2 Dw' B2 D Dw2 Uw L Uw2 L' D2 L D2 Bw2 Fw' F2 U' Bw Fw2 U Bw' L Rw Dw' F Lw2 D U' B Lw2 Dw' Lw Fw' L' Rw2

*6x6x6
1. *2U 2L 3R2 R2 D2 2U2 U2 B 3U 3R2 D2 2L' B' 2D 2U2 R' 2B 2D 2U2 L2 3R R' U' 3R' R2 2B 3F 2L2 R 2B2 2D F2 D 3U' 2B F' L 2L 2U2 B2 2L' 2D 2B' 3R U F' 2U U L' 3R2 3F 2U2 R2 2U' 2L 2F2 F' 3U 2B2 2F 2U2 F R 2B2 3F2 2F2 F L 2U 3R2
*2. *R' 2B 2R 2F' D 2D2 2R 2U L2 2R' D2 2D' 2F' 3R' 2D2 3R 3F 2F2 D' 3F2 L 3F2 2F2 F U F' L2 2U2 F 2R' 2D' 2B2 R' 2B' U 2B' L2 3F' 2U U' 2L2 2F' 2U 2L B D' F' L2 F2 D2 3U2 2F' F' 3R F' 3R 2F R' B2 2R' R D2 3U' U' 3R2 U2 2B' L' B F'
*3. *B2 2F' 3R' U2 2B' F2 3R2 2R R' F2 2U' L' 2R2 R' 2F U 2R2 3U 2R2 D 3U2 2U 3R' 2F 2L' 2R R' F 3R 2D2 L2 2B2 3F2 L' 3U 3R 2D' 3U B2 2U 3F2 D U' F2 2U' B 3F' F' D' 2L' D B' 2B2 2F F' 2R2 D' 2B2 2F' F 2U U L' 2F2 F 2D' 3U2 2R2 R' D'
*4. *3R 3F2 2F' D2 2D 3R' 2U B' 3F R2 B' F' 3R2 B' 3U2 U L2 2L' 2R B' 2R2 3U 2L' F2 2D' 2R 3F R' U' B' 2D2 2U2 L2 3F2 F' 3U2 B' 3F 3U' L R 3F' 2F' 2R' 2U2 2L2 2R' 2D' R' 2B2 2L D' 3R2 2D' L 3R 3U' 2B L2 3R' 2F2 U B' 3U 3R 2D2 3U2 3R' U' L
*5. *B2 2D2 2U' 2B2 L2 2R' D' 3U2 F2 D' F2 3U F' 2L 3R' B' D 2D B' 3F' 2F L2 B' 2U 2F2 2D2 2L2 2R2 F' 3U' U' L' 2L 2U L U2 2B' 3F 2L2 3U2 2R2 D' 2U' 3F 3R2 2D2 L2 3U B 3U' B' 2B' 2F2 L2 2L 3R 2R B' U2 B' D L' 3R 2B D 3U 2U' 3R2 F U

*7x7x7
1. *B F2 3D 2U' L 2F D' 2D' 3D' 2F F2 2D' 3L' 3R 3B U' L 3L' 2U' 2B' 3D U' 3B2 3L 3R 3F2 D' R 3B 2U U' 2F' F2 L' 2D' L2 U' F2 2L2 2U2 F2 D 2D' 3F2 L' 2L2 2R2 R 3B' 2U2 2B2 3F2 2D 3D2 2U B2 F' D 3L 2D' 3D2 2U2 2L2 2F 2L' 3L 3R2 2D 2U' R2 2D2 L2 F' 3U2 2L2 B' 3F' L' D2 2U' L2 2L 3L 2R2 R 2D' L2 U' L2 3D2 2F2 L' 3L F2 3L 3D2 3U2 2R2 R2 F2
*2. *3L2 2D' 3U2 2L' 2U2 U 2B U' 3B' F 3U2 B2 R' 2F 3R2 2F2 3U2 L' B 2B F2 L' 2B 3F 3D' 2F' L2 R2 U2 3B2 U 2L B F 3R 3B 2D2 B2 2B2 2R2 2D B' 2F2 2U' 2R' U2 3F R' F2 2L 2R2 2B' U' B D' 2F2 F2 L2 R 2D2 2U' 2F2 F R U2 2R2 3F2 D2 2L2 3F2 3U U' 3F' F2 3U2 B' D' 3D R 2B' 3B2 3D 3L' 2R2 2D2 U B 2B' 2L B2 3B F' 2U2 2B 3B2 3F 2F2 L' U 2R'
*3. *2R' F' U2 3B' D' B' 2L 3U' U2 2B2 3U2 F2 3D 3U 2U2 2L' 3L 3F' 2F2 L' 2L2 2R 3U 3F2 F2 3R' 2U' 3F2 2L' B2 3R U 2F 2L' D 3D' 3B2 2F F' 2R2 B 2B2 2L' 3L R2 U R2 D' 3D 2B' 2D 3U2 2F' 3L 3B2 L 3R2 2R 2D' U2 2L2 3D2 R 2D' 3F' 2F 3R' 3B' 2D' 2B F2 2L2 B2 L 2R' R' 2F2 3U' L2 R2 B2 3U' U 3L2 2R 2B' F2 3L 3D' F' 3U R2 2D' F 2U 3R' 2B2 2R' R 2U
*4. *3L' 3U L2 B2 3B2 R U F R' 3U 2U 2L' B' 2B2 2F' 2R2 B 2B' 3B' 3F 2F' F2 U2 B 2B2 3B' F R2 3F 2U2 B 2R2 3D2 3F' L2 3R' D 2D' 3U' U2 2L 2R' 2U U' R' 2B' 2U' F L' 3L R D 2D 3D2 U2 F' 3D2 2U 3L2 D F 2L' 3L' R' D U 2L2 3R2 2D B2 3U L' D 2B' R 2B' 3L F D2 2F2 2D 3D R 2U2 3L' 3B L2 R B' 3D 3F' L2 3R2 D 3D2 L 2D2 B2 D' 2U'
*5. *3B' L' 3D2 2L D' 2R' B2 R2 F 2D2 3L 2U' 2F 3R' 3B2 D' 2D2 2L' 3B2 2L' 3R 3U2 B2 3B2 F' 2D2 3D' 2L 2D 3U 2R2 3F2 3D' 2U U2 B' D 3D' U B2 3U2 3R' D2 2L' 3F' D' L2 R 2U' 2B 3B 3R2 2D 3D 3U' 2U2 2F' 3R2 D 3L2 B2 U2 3F2 L2 2L2 2D2 R 2U' U2 3B2 3U 2R' 3U' 2B 2F2 3L' B2 2B2 R' 2D2 3R2 B F 2R 3D' 3U 2U 2B 2D' 3F2 2F' D2 3D2 L' 2R' 3U' 3L2 2R' 2U' 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F R2 F U F' R F2 U' R'
*2. *F' R' F' U F2 R2 U F R2 U'
*3. *F U' F R2 U2 F R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 R B' F' D L' D' F' R' U2 L' U2 D F' D' L' D' F R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*2. *D' U B' F' D R' B U L' F' U2 F' U2 L' B' U F B2 U' D2 F Rw Uw
*3. *R F' D' U' L D2 F U2 D2 R' L2 D R F2 D2 F B2 L B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 Fw' R2 B' L2 Fw2 D2 U2 F2 D Uw' L Uw L2 R' Uw' U2 Rw' Fw2 F L U L F L' Rw2 R' B L2 R F' R' Fw F Uw Fw2 F' R Uw' Rw2
*2. *F2 R D B2 R' Uw U Rw Fw Uw2 B U' R' Uw2 Rw' U2 F2 R F' Uw' Rw' Uw' L' Uw B U2 R' B Uw F' U' Fw L2 U Fw' L2 Rw' R2 D2 U
*3. *D U2 R2 U2 F' U F D2 U' Fw' D Rw Fw' Rw2 D Rw' D L2 Fw' U Fw2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' D' U2 L2 Rw R B2 Fw' L Fw D2 Uw' U' L2 F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L' Rw2 R' U2 F D2 Dw2 B Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw' U L2 Uw2 U Fw2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 Dw Fw R2 Dw U2 L Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 L' U R' Dw' L Rw' D Rw' Uw2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' Rw' Fw' Dw' Lw Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw Bw Lw2 Dw F'
*2. *F' Rw2 R2 F2 Lw2 R2 Uw L2 Uw' Lw Bw Rw' Fw' L2 U' R2 F Rw R' D' Dw' Uw U B' D' B2 F U L Lw' Rw2 R U Fw2 F Dw R' Dw2 Fw2 D2 U' B' Dw2 Fw2 L U L B Rw Dw Lw2 Fw R2 B Bw' Fw2 F' L' U Lw
*3. *U B2 Bw2 U' R U' Fw' Rw2 B R' F D Lw' B2 Rw D2 L Lw' Fw Lw' Dw' R Bw' L Rw R D' U Fw2 D2 Uw R2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Dw' U' Bw' L2 Bw2 Uw Lw' Bw' Dw2 R Uw' F' U' B' D2 U B' R2 F D' F Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D2 3U2 B2 D 3F2 3R 2R2 F' U2 3F' 2L 3F2 D' 3U 2U' 2R 2U2 U 2L' 2R 2U' B' 2R2 U2 B' D U2 L' U 3R2 R' F2 R' 2B2 3F' F' 2U2 2R2 2F' L 3R' 2D' 2U 2B2 3F F 2U2 U 3R' 2R 2B 3F 2D' 3U U' L' D' L2 R2 2U' 3F' 2F 2D' 2B2 2D' R2 3U 2U' 3F 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F2 D' 3D' 2F F 3R 2R' 3U' 3L2 2D2 2U U 3R' 3B' D2 2D' R D 2U2 3F R 2B 2D' 3U' R2 2U 2R F' R' 2B 3F R' 3F2 L2 2F U' B' 3F F2 2L2 B 3L 2R R' 2U' R2 3B 3F 3R' 2R 2D2 2U 2B 3F 2R 2U2 3B L' D' 2D2 2U U' 3R' 2B 3L2 2B2 3L' 3D 3B 3L 3R D B 3U 2B' 3B2 R2 2B 3B' 3R2 D' 2B2 2D U' 2B L' 2D2 2L' R' D2 B F' L 3D U 3L2 3D 2R R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' D' U2 L F2 U' F' L' R' D2 L' D U B2 R2 D' L B' D B2
*2. *L R2 F2 R2 D' B' F' R2 U L' F' R B2 R' B U R2 D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *L2 U2 F B' R F2 U2 L R F B' U2 L' B' R' F2 R2 B R' D2 R Fw Uw
*4. *R' F2 L D2 U B2 L' R' B U' D2 F D' U F2 L' D R D2 L' U' Rw
*5. *F2 R2 F L' F' D' B' F' U' D L F2 L F B D R L' D2 U' Fw
*6. *B' D F' L2 D2 B D U L B2 U2 L U2 D' F B2 R B' F' L F2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *B' R U B' R2 U D' B R' L' F' B L F2 B U R F D2 Fw Uw'
*8. *U' B' L2 R F' R' L B F' U F2 B' R F' R2 L F' D' B' L' Fw Uw'
*9. *F L' B D U L2 F' B R L2 D2 L2 U' L' D R B2 U D' Fw Uw'
*10. *D B D' U F2 R D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' D' R F B D' U' B U' L' Fw' Uw2
*11. *B2 R B F2 R U R B2 U B L' R B R2 D R U2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *L2 U' D F2 L D2 U' B U2 D' F' U' L2 U2 D' F' B2 D L F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*13. *U B2 U2 F' L F2 B2 R2 F' L F D' B' L' U F' B L R Fw' Uw'
*14. *U D2 B2 F U2 L' R D R' F L2 B' F D L2 U F R' L2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *B' F2 D' R L' D2 L2 R D2 R B F2 U' L2 F' B2 L' F' B U2 Fw' Uw
*16. *D2 R F2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 D' R L U B2 U2 F R U' F2 U' D B2 Rw' Uw
*17. *R2 F R' B L' F L2 D F D' R' L2 D B' F' L F D L' Fw Uw
*18. *L' U F2 D L' D2 B' L' D2 B' U R B R2 D' F' U2 R' F U Rw2
*19. *L2 R' U F' R' U D' R' U D F' L U F' R' U' B2 D2 U F Rw' Uw2
*20. *R' F L D' F' D' R B2 D2 F2 D U L2 U D' B' F' U2 F' R' D' Fw
*21. *F R L' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 F2 L' U D2 L2 U F2 R D2 R' B2 Rw Uw'
*22. *B2 F L' D B U L' B' F D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U D2 L' F L U' Fw' Uw'
*23. *B' L2 B D L U2 L2 U D' B2 R2 D R F2 D L2 D2 L F B D' Rw' Uw'
*24. *F D2 F2 R U L2 D L2 F2 B2 L' B U' D' F2 U L' U' F' R D2 Fw Uw'
*25. *R' U F' R' B L' U F' D R D' L' U B F' R U' R B' Rw' Uw2
*26. *R D2 U L F2 B2 R D' R U F2 R2 D2 B' L' R2 B F L'
*27. *B L' R' B F2 R2 L F L2 B2 D2 R D' B2 L' D L U' F B2 U Rw2 Uw
*28. *D2 R U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R' U D F2 L' B2 R F2 L D' R2 L F U2 Rw Uw
*29. *D F2 R' F' D' F2 L D2 B' U R L2 B2 R B2 U B' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*30. *F' B' D L2 U L U B L R2 D2 L' B' F D B2 R B' F R' Fw Uw2
*31. *B D B R B2 R2 D F2 L' D' R' F' B' U2 R' L2 D2 B2 U' L' D Rw' Uw'
*32. *U2 F R B' F' U2 L R2 D' F L' U2 F2 D' B F2 L2 B2 D2 U' Fw Uw2
*33. *L U D' F' B R' D2 L' R U' L2 U2 D' F D2 U2 B2 F L' Fw Uw2
*34. *B' R2 L2 U D2 L' B L2 D2 R' U B2 D' U2 B2 U' F' B2 D2 Fw Uw
*35. *R2 U F2 L2 F' L2 R' F B2 U2 D' R' L2 D' L' F D U2 F B L2 Fw' Uw2
*36. *L B' R' L2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 U2 D' F U2 B2 U R L D' R2 L Fw' Uw2
*37. *R2 B2 F2 L2 R' B F D2 F2 B2 U' B' F D2 R' U' R' B F2 D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*38. *U' R' D2 U L2 B2 F' U2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 F' B L2 R D2 Fw' Uw'
*39. *D F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 D2 L' R B U' B2 R B' F' D' R2 B2 Rw Uw'
*40. *U2 B2 R' D' L' R F2 B D R' L2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 L D' B' Rw' Uw
*41. *B2 U2 R U' B2 R U2 L2 F L' B' U' R U2 R2 B F U F' D2
*42. *B' F2 R' D' F D' L U F U' F B D' L' D2 B2 U L2 F Rw2 Uw
*43. *L2 U' D' L U R' D U R D2 B F L2 F2 B2 D R2 D2 L' U2 L2 Fw Uw
*44. *F' D2 B F2 D' F2 B2 R D2 B R2 D U2 R L' B' R2 L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*45. *R' D B L' B' D2 L' B2 U D L' U' B' R D B' L F2 L' B2 R Fw Uw
*46. *L2 B2 L' B D' F' L2 D2 U' B D2 F2 B L F B2 D U2 R2 U Rw' Uw2
*47. *L F' B' D2 L' U' F2 R' L2 F2 R' B F' R L2 D' R D2 F L' Fw Uw
*48. *D U B' R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 D F2 B2 L' B L2 D' L2 R U2 F' Rw Uw
*49. *R2 U2 R B2 F' R2 D2 L F D2 B' F D2 F' R D B2 F D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*50. *D U L2 R' U2 D2 R B2 R' B2 D F' B U' L U' R2 U' L Fw Uw2
*51. *B' U' B D L2 B' R2 U F2 B' U' B' L B F2 R U' R B L2 F Uw2
*52. *U' L' U2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B L' F' B2 D' B2 U B' L' F Rw2 Uw2
*53. *B' U' L2 F U2 R' L' U L2 B U' D2 F' B2 D' B' D F2 L' Fw Uw'
*54. *B2 D2 L2 D2 B L' U2 L' B2 R' U L' B' U' F2 U2 B' U' B' Rw Uw
*55. *L D' B' L2 D U' B' U R2 L' B' U L' F' U2 D' B' L' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*56. *L R' B2 U L2 F2 L' D' U' L R F2 B L D U2 L U' L D' R Fw' Uw'
*57. *B' R D' B2 F R2 L2 U2 R L2 B' D' R2 U' F' L' U R D' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*58. *U2 D2 B' F2 R B2 D U2 B' D2 B D B2 L2 F2 L' U R F' Rw Uw2
*59. *L2 B2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 D2 U R' F' U' F U2 R U2 B D' L2 Uw'
*60. *D' U2 B2 F' D' L2 R' F R F' B U' F D' U' R D U R B' Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D B2 D2 L' U F' R U2 L' D
*2. *L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 U R F2 U2 R U2 L' B' F
*3. *R B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 B' L' F' D2 L U' R2 D2 L
*4. *U L U2 B R D' F' U' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' L2 B R2
*5. *U R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F D U' L' F2 R2 D' L' B L

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U F' U B U2 L F2 D2 F' D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D
*2. *U2 B L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 U L2 R B R2 D L2 U2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 F L2 B D2 B' F2 L2 U2 F D2 L' B' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' D F'
*4. *F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 L' D2 F' D' L2 U' L' D F2 L'
*5. *U R2 L' F D F2 R' F2 R' B R2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 U D2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 U2 L F2 U2 L B2 U2 R' F2 R' F' D' R' F L' D' U' F R B2
*2. *F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U F U L B2 F2
*3. *U L' F' U L' D' L' F' U2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2
*4. *F' U F2 D2 L2 D' B' U' L' B' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2
*5. *F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U R2 B L' F' L2 D' L F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B' U2 F U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L U F2 L U2 B' R2 F U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 L F2 D F2 D F U B2 L U
*4. *F2 Rw R Fw2 F Uw2 Fw2 Rw' R' F D2 Rw Fw' F' R F2 U2 L R' Fw' F' Rw B F2 R' D2 F2 Rw' Uw2 L Rw' B2 Fw F' D Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 R' U2 R U2 R' F2 U F
*3. *F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F L U2 L' D2 R D2 R D U'
*4. *R B' R2 F' R' D' Uw F2 L2 B' D2 Uw2 R' U B2 D' Rw' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F Rw' Uw' B Fw2 U2 Fw U2 Rw' D' Uw U2 R2 F U' L2 Uw2
*5. *B' L D2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw' Rw Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw F L' B' Rw D2 L' B2 U2 L Rw R' Fw' D F Lw' B2 Fw2 D' F' L2 Rw' F Dw' Lw2 F' Rw' F2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 Rw R2 Dw B D' Uw2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Dw' U B Fw2 D' Lw2 B2 F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' U' R U
*3. *L U' F B R2 D R L U D B D2 B R2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2
*4. *Rw' R2 B F2 Rw2 D B2 R2 U2 F Uw2 B2 F Uw2 R' B' Uw' B Fw2 F' R' F2 L D2 U B' Uw2 L' R' Fw' F' R2 B' F U L Rw2 Fw U B
*5. *Uw' L Rw D' U2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 Rw' Dw2 B U' R F' Lw' R' B F2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw Fw Dw U2 B Fw F' Dw2 Fw2 L Lw Dw' U Rw Bw2 Rw' Dw' R2 Dw' F2 U2 B' U Fw2 Lw2 R D' F' R D2 Dw L Dw'
*6. *U2 2F 2L 2B' 3U' 2U U 3F' L' R D2 2U L2 D' 2D2 3U2 2U' 2L2 3F 2F' F2 L2 3U2 U2 3R' R' 2D2 U2 R 2B2 D2 2B 3R B' R 3U' 2L2 R2 3U2 U' 2R' 2D 2R' R2 2B2 R2 U' 2R2 3F' D 3U2 3F2 D' F2 2D2 2F' D' 2D 3U2 2U' 2F R' 2D' U2 2L 2R 2D2 L2 3U2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 R U' F2 U R' F2 R U
*3. *R D2 L2 D2 B U F2 R F L' F' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2
*4. *R' D2 B R2 D F2 Uw' Rw F' Rw2 R' B Rw2 Fw U B2 Fw' Uw' U2 B L' B2 Uw L Rw' Uw2 U L2 R2 B F' Uw F' L' Fw2 L' D Uw' B Fw'
*5. *Bw R' D' Uw U L Lw' Rw Dw Bw2 Lw' D U2 R Bw2 Fw2 F Uw' Fw F' D U2 Bw2 Lw U R Uw L2 F2 L' Bw Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw R' F2 Rw B' R2 Dw2 R' Bw2 F Rw B2 L Fw' L' D Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw Lw Bw2 U B2 F2
*6. *L B2 D' 3U' F 3U' 2L 3R R' D' F 3R' 3F2 R 2D 3U' 2U2 2B 3F2 2F' F 2D2 L2 3U' 2B' 3F2 2F 3R2 2U 2R2 F 3U 2B 2D' 3U2 3R' R' B' 2D R 3U2 F' 2L2 2D 2U 2B 2F 2D' F2 R2 2B' U' 3F 2F' 2L' 3R 2R2 B R2 B 3U2 R2 3U' 2U 3F2 3R 3F' D2 B 2D
*7. *3B 3U' 2U2 U L' 2R 2F2 3D 3R2 2R2 F L R 2B' 3F 3D2 R 3D2 2B2 F' 2D2 3D U 2L' 2R2 R' 3U 2U' 3L 3F2 3R' 3D' 2L' 3L 2B' 2F' F2 2R B2 3B' D 3B 2D' 3R F 2R' 3D' 2B 3B F2 3L' 2D2 2B 2U2 3R 2R2 3D2 U' 3L' 3U2 L 3D' L 3L 3F U' 2L' 3F2 3R2 2B' L' 3L2 2R' 3D 3U' F' 3R 2D B 2B 2F' L' 2B' 2F2 F2 3L2 3D 3U2 3L 2B2 L 2U U' 2R' 3U 3L' 3U 3L' 3D 3U

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR6+ DL5+ UL3+ U1+ R3+ D5+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U6+ R6+ D2- L5- ALL5+ DR UL
*2. *UR2+ DR5+ DL3- UL3- U0+ R1- D0+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U4- R0+ D3+ L5- ALL4+ UR DR UL
*3. *UR4- DR1+ DL3- UL4- U6+ R6+ D4+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R4- D3- L0+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL
*4. *UR0+ DR4- DL5- UL1- U2+ R4- D3- L5+ ALL5- y2 U1- R3+ D4- L4+ ALL3+
*5. *UR2- DR1- DL5- UL2- U0+ R5+ D1- L3+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R5+ D2- L4+ ALL5- UR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' B L' R U B L' l'
*2. *L B U' B L B U' L r
*3. *L U' R' L' R' L B' U b u'
*4. *U L' B R' L' B' R L' l' b
*5. *R B' U' L' U B' U u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, -1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 3)
*4. *(6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -5) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, -2) /
*5. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R' L' B' U' L' U' B' U' R' B' U'
*2. *R L' R' U' B R L' U B' U'
*3. *U' R' B U L' B' R' L' R B' U'
*4. *U' L' B R' U' R' L' U B' U L
*5. *U' R' B' U R' U L B' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 U' R2 U' R U' F2 R2
*3. *F2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 L B2 R' B' U' F2 U2 F R U F D2
*4. *Rw R' Fw2 D' U' F Uw2 R' F' L2 Rw' Uw' L' Rw D' F' R F L' U' Rw F L R2 D' R Uw2 B' U' B Fw L B F2 U' L' D L' Fw' F2
*5. *U2 Fw2 F U2 L2 R U L D Fw U' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Rw R' Dw' Rw' Uw2 B' D' Uw Fw' Dw2 Rw2 B' Fw L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw L2 Fw2 R' B' Lw' Rw Bw2 Fw R B Bw2 D' R2 Bw R Uw Lw F2 D' Dw Rw' R2 D B' L Lw B' Bw'
*OH. *F2 U' L2 U F B2 U L2 B' D2 R B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR6+ DL5- UL1+ U4- R0+ D4- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R5- D6+ L6+ ALL2+ UR DL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' R' L R' L' B L' B' l' r' b' u
*Skewb. *U' R' U R' B' U' B' U' L' B' U'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-3, -2) /


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 10, 2018)

2x2 - 3.1, 6.7, 2.4, 3.58, 4.29 =3.66


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 15, 2018)

Square-1:
13.61
17.03
13.18
13.34
15.89


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jul 15, 2018)

Need some help. I tried to add my solution for FMC (first time ever given that a try) but it won’t let me add my solution saying it doesn’t meet the WCA regulations for notation. I double checked and it is precisely as described under Article 12. The only thing I can think is I used parenthesis for some groupings and commas.

I wrote down my time and will have to manually enter it at this point. Do I just enter a string of letters with out any commas or parenthesis?


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 15, 2018)

SpartanSailor said:


> Need some help. I tried to add my solution for FMC (first time ever given that a try) but it won’t let me add my solution saying it doesn’t meet the WCA regulations for notation. I double checked and it is precisely as described under Article 12. The only thing I can think is I used parenthesis for some groupings and commas.
> 
> I wrote down my time and will have to manually enter it at this point. Do I just enter a string of letters with out any commas or parenthesis?


Yes. There are two boxes... One for the solution which should have no annotations (no commas, no brackets, etc.) and a second box on which you explain your solution.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jul 15, 2018)

bubbagrub said:


> Yes. There are two boxes... One for the solution which should have no annotations (no commas, no brackets, etc.) and a second box on which you explain your solution.


Thanks! I just figured that out. Is that how it’s done at a WCA comp? Just a string of letters?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes, that's how it's done at a competition. You need to follow the following rules for your solution:

12a) Notation for all NxNxN puzzles:
12a1) Face Moves:
12a1a) Clockwise, 90 degrees: F (front face), B (back face), R (right face), L (left face), U (upper face), D (bottom face).
12a1b) Counter-clockwise, 90 degrees: F', B', R', L', U', D'.
12a1c) 180 degrees: F2, B2, R2, L2, U2, D2.

12a2) Outer Block Moves (outer slice plus adjacent inner slices; n is defined as the total number of slices to move; n may be omitted for two slices):
12a2a) Clockwise, 90 degrees: nFw, nBw, nRw, nLw, nUw, nDw.
12a2b) Counter-clockwise, 90 degrees: nFw', nBw', nRw', nLw', nUw', nDw'.
12a2c) 180 degrees: nFw2, nBw2, nRw2, nLw2, nUw2, nDw2.

12a3) Outer Block Turn Metric (OBTM) is defined as:
12a3a) Each move of the categories Face Moves and Outer Block Moves is counted as 1 move.
12a3b) Each rotation is counted as 0 moves.


12b) Rotations for all NxNxN puzzles:
12b1) Clockwise, 90 degrees: [f] or z, or z', [r] or x, [l] or x', or y, [d] or y'.
12b2) Counter-clockwise, 90 degrees: [f'] or z', [b'] or z, [r'] or x', [l'] or x, [u'] or y', [d'] or y.
12b3) 180 degrees: [f2] or z2, [b2] or z2, [r2] or x2, [l2] or x2, [u2] or y2, [d2] or y2.


It occurs to me that I may still have a problem with the bracketed rotations. If so, I'll try to fix it right away.

As for explanations in official competitions, they're not required. However, if your solution is questioned for some reason, you need to be able to provide an explanation upon request to explain how you arrived at your solution. For our online competition, we just try to use the comment section for that.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jul 15, 2018)

2x2- (12.13), (5.44), 9.70, 9.14, 10.56 = 9.80

3x3- 20.25, (16.69), 21.49, 22.45, (31.84) = 21.40

4x4- 1:37.56, (1:44.91), 1:38.87, 1:25.37, (1:21.19) = 1:33.93

5x5- (3:36.29), (4:03.73), 3:50.92, 3:55.89, 3:51.68 = 3:52.83

6x6- 8:23.13, (8:59.65), (6:49.85), 8:06.98, 7:56.47 = 8:08.86

3x3 OH- (1:32.14), 1:02.70, 1:04.04, 1:05.94, (56.87) = 1:04.22

2+3+4 Relay- 2:16.20

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:14.08

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 15:28.43

MegaMinx- 3:33.11, (2:57.74), 3:27.51, (4:03.10), 3:04.38 = 3:21.67


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jul 16, 2018)

Have to ask - the scramble for 2x2 in the 2x2-6x6 relay ...is that correct?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 16, 2018)

I actually don't know, I think it is a random state scrambler.
But even if it is easy it is luckily not responsible for more that a very
small part of the total time. So we use it for this week (as those 21
who already have competed have used).


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jul 16, 2018)

Ok, just checking. Not that it helped me much ...if at all.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh cool, 777 podium. Having my two fastest singles ever in the average sure helped. (Well, podium unless someone fast decides to submit their 777 solves now, bumping me to fourth place…)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2018)

Results for week 28, congrats to ichcubegern, cubeshepherd and Shadowjockey

*2x2x2*(139)

 1.35 BrianJ
 1.61 Aamirhaha
 1.69 TommyC
 1.76 leomannen
 1.83 asacuber
 2.03 lejitcuber
 2.10 Zac04attack
 2.11 Jscuber
 2.13 G2013
 2.38 CubicOreo
 2.41 mihnea3000
 2.46 cuberkid10
 2.52 thecubingwizard
 2.52 CubingwithChris
 2.55 dat1asiandude
 2.60 JMHCubed
 2.65 DhruvA
 2.67 Luke Garrett
 2.70 cubeshepherd
 2.70 Marcus Siu
 2.72 oskarinn
 2.74 JustinTimeCuber
 2.74 Ethan Misteri
 2.88 jancsi02
 2.95 2017LAMB06
 2.96 Magdamini
 3.01 OriginalUsername
 3.02 leudcfa
 3.03 DGCubes
 3.12 [email protected]
 3.23 MrKuba600
 3.37 RobinCube
 3.41 Shadowjockey
 3.52 PeterH2N
 3.55 AdrianCubing
 3.56 AidanNoogie
 3.63 Duncan Bannon
 3.68 Amir Muzhakhayev
 3.70 BradenTheMagician
 3.72 tdm
 3.73 ichcubegern
 3.76 MCuber
 3.79 Elf
 3.82 Tx789
 3.84 Keenan Johnson
 3.90 NathanaelCubes
 3.94 OJ Cubing
 3.95 pompi710
 3.96 Casper
 3.96 buzzteam4
 3.98 Metallic Silver
 4.00 xpoes
 4.01 EdubCubez
 4.02 The Blockhead
 4.07 ARandomCuber
 4.07 Cooki348
 4.09 Underwatercuber
 4.10 colegemuth
 4.10 trav1
 4.12 Glomnipotent
 4.21 sigalig
 4.21 PugCuber
 4.23 Dylan Swarts
 4.24 speedcuber71
 4.24 swankfukinc
 4.26 Josh5271
 4.30 Keith Maben
 4.30 CornerCutter
 4.32 Rubiksdude4144
 4.34 teboecubes
 4.35 CeeEhllCuber
 4.38 Zach Clark
 4.46 MartinN13
 4.46 obelisk477
 4.50 Leo Annett
 4.51 E-Cuber
 4.51 weatherman223
 4.58 Ghost Cuber
 4.60 mrjames113083
 4.64 Bogdan
 4.72 Nicole2w
 4.79 Skefull
 4.81 abunickabhi
 4.84 yghklvn
 4.85 topppits
 4.85 ColorfulPockets
 4.85 InlandEmpireCuber
 4.86 hotufos
 4.91 Pecinajunior
 4.91 xyzzy
 4.93 TipsterTrickster
 5.01 MattP98
 5.07 RahmB
 5.12 miasponseller
 5.12 Alex Carlson
 5.34 Natanael
 5.38 VDel_234_
 5.46 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.50 Hróar Hrólfsson
 5.50 Bertus
 5.54 bhoffman492
 5.59 Ali161102
 5.60 SpartanSailor
 5.61 scylla
 5.65 Thrasher989
 5.68 begiuli65
 5.75 GC1998
 5.81 Amelia
 5.86 vorherrscher
 6.02 Lewis
 6.04 cuber2018
 6.36 Marcceello
 6.50 LostGent
 6.50 Schmizee
 6.51 qwer13
 6.55 vilkkuti25
 6.63 Nicholas Kang
 6.77 audiophile121
 6.84 thunderbell cuber
 6.96 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.23 Mike Hughey
 7.32 dschieses
 7.47 Alex Benham
 7.53 Bubbagrub
 7.73 Mikael weiss
 8.23 RifleCat
 8.39 Ecuasamurai
 8.56 arbivara
 8.69 Awesomesaucer
 8.84 Brayden Adams
 9.06 GTregay
 9.80 Petri Krzywacki
 10.25 V.Kochergin
 11.27 Jacck
 12.00 Theo Leinad
 12.03 William Martin Powell
 13.21 RC1998
 14.77 MatsBergsten
 15.06 BerserkFrog
*3x3x3*(156)

 7.22 lejitcuber
 8.29 Luke Garrett
 8.41 Ethan Horspool
 8.89 cuberkid10
 9.10 CubingwithChris
 9.11 Ethan Misteri
 9.23 BrianJ
 9.44 JustinTimeCuber
 9.55 jancsi02
 9.59 DGCubes
 9.61 thecubingwizard
 9.71 OriginalUsername
 9.74 TommyC
 9.89 [email protected]
 10.06 Zach Clark
 10.08 speedcuber71
 10.17 asacuber
 10.19 Shadowjockey
 10.21 Zac04attack
 10.32 ichcubegern
 10.39 G2013
 10.40 Aamirhaha
 10.46 PeterH2N
 10.50 Skefull
 10.52 2017LAMB06
 10.54 Leo Annett
 10.61 Magdamini
 10.65 mihnea3000
 10.73 [email protected]
 10.76 Keroma12
 11.02 [email protected]
 11.07 Marcus Siu
 11.07 MrKuba600
 11.10 tdm
 11.14 Elf
 11.19 cubeshepherd
 11.39 Keenan Johnson
 11.54 sigalig
 11.67 AidanNoogie
 11.76 oskarinn
 11.80 CubicOreo
 11.91 E-Cuber
 12.14 miasponseller
 12.14 ARandomCuber
 12.15 Glomnipotent
 12.22 abunickabhi
 12.30 obelisk477
 12.36 RahmB
 12.37 GenTheThief
 12.43 AdrianCubing
 12.46 Jscuber
 12.48 ColorfulPockets
 12.49 leomannen
 12.51 BradenTheMagician
 12.56 MCuber
 12.84 OJ Cubing
 12.91 LostGent
 12.94 Underwatercuber
 13.01 leudcfa
 13.04 xpoes
 13.12 DhruvA
 13.22 Josh5271
 13.28 tolgakantarci
 13.30 Keith Maben
 13.30 Katiedavies3103
 13.34 Cooki348
 13.37 Nicole2w
 13.46 Metallic Silver
 14.05 pompi710
 14.16 Alex Carlson
 14.37 Emir Yusuf
 14.43 xyzzy
 14.53 bugybunny
 14.56 Nicholas Kang
 14.75 LolTreeMan
 14.85 begiuli65
 14.91 TwisterCuber
 14.94 MattP98
 14.94 PugCuber
 14.97 speedcube.insta
 14.98 buzzteam4
 15.01 weatherman223
 15.34 elimescube
 15.36 CornerCutter
 15.45 mrjames113083
 15.45 RobinCube
 15.46 lwhitecuber
 15.58 scylla
 15.94 teboecubes
 15.97 Tx789
 16.01 Dylan Swarts
 16.03 trav1
 16.04 PlayFun555
 16.08 Bob_Ewell
 16.45 TipsterTrickster
 16.45 swankfukinc
 16.52 Casper
 16.62 Bogdan
 16.69 Rubiksdude4144
 16.84 JMHCubed
 16.89 The Blockhead
 17.01 Pecinajunior
 17.07 colegemuth
 17.13 MartinN13
 17.44 NathanaelCubes
 17.74 bhoffman492
 17.99 CeeEhllCuber
 18.16 RifleCat
 18.42 GC1998
 18.44 hotufos
 18.50 Ali161102
 18.71 Amelia
 18.72 Mikael weiss
 18.76 EdubCubez
 18.78 vorherrscher
 18.91 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.06 topppits
 19.29 xbrandationx
 19.57 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.87 audiophile121
 19.90 Bertus
 20.12 [email protected]
 20.17 Hróar Hrólfsson
 20.38 Mike Hughey
 20.92 Thrasher989
 20.93 Natanael
 21.40 Petri Krzywacki
 22.05 cuber2018
 22.31 VDel_234_
 22.38 dnguyen2204
 22.63 qwer13
 22.89 Ghost Cuber
 23.00 Lewis
 23.66 Marcceello
 23.76 SpartanSailor
 23.78 InlandEmpireCuber
 24.02 vilkkuti25
 24.25 GTregay
 25.74 Ecuasamurai
 26.70 Schmizee
 27.05 Bubbagrub
 27.13 thunderbell cuber
 27.39 arbivara
 27.43 One Wheel
 28.98 Awesomesaucer
 30.67 Jacck
 30.81 Theo Leinad
 31.31 dschieses
 31.53 BerserkFrog
 34.55 Alex Benham
 35.74 MatsBergsten
 36.65 RC1998
 37.36 MJCuber05
 39.20 V.Kochergin
 42.47 Brayden Adams
 50.82 William Martin Powell
*4x4x4*(107)

 32.38 cuberkid10
 33.82 PeterH2N
 34.01 Ethan Horspool
 35.00 Elf
 35.24 thecubingwizard
 37.03 ichcubegern
 37.33 jancsi02
 38.31 G2013
 38.41 Shadowjockey
 39.32 Ethan Misteri
 40.62 TommyC
 40.63 OriginalUsername
 42.21 MrKuba600
 42.89 AidanNoogie
 44.37 [email protected]
 44.44 DGCubes
 44.93 Jscuber
 45.14 MCuber
 46.43 CubingwithChris
 46.50 Nicole2w
 46.80 Marcus Siu
 46.90 Leo Annett
 47.47 Magdamini
 47.73 tdm
 47.78 DhruvA
 48.02 xyzzy
 48.25 leomannen
 49.33 sigalig
 49.44 Zach Clark
 49.49 BradenTheMagician
 49.97 Keenan Johnson
 50.72 abunickabhi
 51.16 Josh5271
 51.97 obelisk477
 52.03 LolTreeMan
 52.49 Luke Garrett
 52.66 begiuli65
 53.23 RahmB
 54.86 Glomnipotent
 55.38 mrjames113083
 55.84 2017LAMB06
 56.16 Rubiksdude4144
 56.30 Keroma12
 56.74 E-Cuber
 56.95 OJ Cubing
 56.98 Casper
 57.04 MattP98
 58.00 elimescube
 58.38 cubeshepherd
 59.38 The Blockhead
 59.43 buzzteam4
 59.56 leudcfa
 59.56 Emir Yusuf
 59.74 Metallic Silver
 1:00.03 [email protected]
 1:00.33 TipsterTrickster
 1:01.38 Cooki348
 1:03.12 swankfukinc
 1:03.44 Tx789
 1:04.96 trav1
 1:05.39 RobinCube
 1:06.84 Dylan Swarts
 1:07.59 RifleCat
 1:09.22 speedcube.insta
 1:09.90 Alex Carlson
 1:12.06 Nicholas Kang
 1:12.91 GC1998
 1:14.03 topppits
 1:14.28 bhoffman492
 1:14.29 EdubCubez
 1:15.77 Bogdan
 1:17.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:17.64 audiophile121
 1:20.09 NathanaelCubes
 1:20.28 Ghost Cuber
 1:21.41 SpartanSailor
 1:21.82 Mike Hughey
 1:22.54 One Wheel
 1:24.39 cuber2018
 1:26.82 PugCuber
 1:27.51 VDel_234_
 1:29.29 vilkkuti25
 1:29.77 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:30.06 Natanael
 1:30.15 Bubbagrub
 1:30.73 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:33.23 Marcceello
 1:33.93 Petri Krzywacki
 1:35.92 dnguyen2204
 1:37.66 qwer13
 1:38.63 CeeEhllCuber
 1:39.30 GTregay
 1:42.22 Ali161102
 1:50.38 scylla
 1:51.17 vorherrscher
 1:52.73 Mikael weiss
 1:55.24 Thrasher989
 1:55.80 Ecuasamurai
 1:57.45 Jacck
 1:58.25 Lewis
 2:10.56 MatsBergsten
 2:12.97 dschieses
 2:14.58 Alex Benham
 2:25.14 Schmizee
 2:27.65 Theo Leinad
 2:27.72 BerserkFrog
 7:31.01 Brayden Adams
*5x5x5*(68)

 56.54 lejitcuber
 1:03.69 cuberkid10
 1:07.77 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.62 thecubingwizard
 1:12.37 Elf
 1:12.83 ichcubegern
 1:12.94 mihnea3000
 1:18.32 Shadowjockey
 1:20.96 jancsi02
 1:23.28 OriginalUsername
 1:24.04 Keroma12
 1:26.31 DGCubes
 1:27.43 MrKuba600
 1:31.10 Magdamini
 1:32.17 sigalig
 1:33.53 Leo Annett
 1:33.58 xyzzy
 1:34.68 colegemuth
 1:35.16 RahmB
 1:37.95 abunickabhi
 1:39.33 OJ Cubing
 1:40.29 CubingwithChris
 1:44.51 tdm
 1:45.55 begiuli65
 1:46.78 leomannen
 1:47.94 obelisk477
 1:50.35 leudcfa
 1:52.38 cubeshepherd
 1:53.78 MCuber
 1:53.87 MattP98
 1:53.91 Tx789
 1:54.04 elimescube
 1:55.56 trav1
 1:55.92 buzzteam4
 1:56.09 BradenTheMagician
 1:56.72 Alex Carlson
 1:57.42 Glomnipotent
 1:58.83 [email protected]
 1:59.16 Zach Clark
 2:01.29 Dylan Swarts
 2:03.07 swankfukinc
 2:08.46 Rubiksdude4144
 2:12.17 Bogdan
 2:12.60 miasponseller
 2:21.43 NathanaelCubes
 2:24.14 audiophile121
 2:24.64 RifleCat
 2:28.45 topppits
 2:38.59 Keith Maben
 2:39.26 One Wheel
 2:41.74 vilkkuti25
 2:42.15 Mike Hughey
 2:43.06 GTregay
 2:45.55 Natanael
 2:48.96 Cooki348
 2:50.58 bhoffman492
 2:52.32 GC1998
 2:52.72 PugCuber
 2:54.88 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:58.90 VDel_234_
 3:02.87 Amelia
 3:07.74 Moreno van Rooijen
 3:28.72 Mikael weiss
 3:35.81 SpartanSailor
 3:42.60 MatsBergsten
 3:52.83 Petri Krzywacki
 4:41.23 cuber2018
 DNF Ali161102
*6x6x6*(33)

 1:49.75 lejitcuber
 2:11.70 Shadowjockey
 2:14.46 ichcubegern
 2:20.69 thecubingwizard
 2:29.14 Elf
 2:36.17 Keroma12
 2:37.37 AidanNoogie
 2:51.52 OriginalUsername
 2:51.95 xyzzy
 2:52.71 colegemuth
 2:55.07 jancsi02
 2:58.26 DGCubes
 3:04.83 cuber3141592
 3:28.59 cubeshepherd
 3:38.53 Glomnipotent
 3:50.48 obelisk477
 3:51.05 begiuli65
 3:54.06 swankfukinc
 3:56.12 MattP98
 3:56.59 abunickabhi
 3:59.75 Zach Clark
 4:30.43 Alex Carlson
 4:31.47 One Wheel
 4:58.11 Mike Hughey
 4:58.85 GTregay
 6:06.65 topppits
 6:31.55 GC1998
 6:45.60 SpartanSailor
 6:59.26 MatsBergsten
 8:08.86 Petri Krzywacki
 10:37.64 RC1998
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF Ali161102
*7x7x7*(20)

 3:15.73 ichcubegern
 3:36.73 Shadowjockey
 4:14.98 xyzzy
 4:41.32 OriginalUsername
 4:57.85 jancsi02
 5:22.94 begiuli65
 5:39.85 cubeshepherd
 6:14.07 obelisk477
 6:14.35 MattP98
 6:22.81 swankfukinc
 7:04.06 Mike Hughey
 7:53.01 RifleCat
 8:02.85 One Wheel
 9:18.78 audiophile121
 9:24.00 topppits
 11:34.67 MatsBergsten
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Bogdan
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(57)

 4.46 Aamirhaha
 4.59 asacuber
 6.55 leomannen
 6.66 oskarinn
 7.96 TommyC
 9.84 lejitcuber
 9.96 MrKuba600
 11.57 cubeshepherd
 11.88 G2013
 12.51 abunickabhi
 12.83 Sean Hartman
 12.87 the super cuber
 13.17 [email protected]
 13.27 Marcus Siu
 13.34 cuber2018
 13.79 sigalig
 14.91 PugCuber
 15.46 Magdamini
 16.16 OJ Cubing
 16.99 ichcubegern
 18.14 OriginalUsername
 19.27 EdubCubez
 20.96 Mike Hughey
 23.28 MatsBergsten
 23.39 Shadowjockey
 23.68 Glomnipotent
 26.05 Keenan Johnson
 26.77 Nicole2w
 27.30 MattP98
 28.65 buzzteam4
 28.91 Moreno van Rooijen
 31.47 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.27 NathanaelCubes
 36.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 39.40 RifleCat
 39.91 tdm
 40.78 bhoffman492
 45.89 scylla
 46.01 Jacck
 46.33 SpartanSailor
 47.69 Josh5271
 50.54 Bogdan
 56.14 MCuber
 56.82 Natanael
 1:01.38 JustinTimeCuber
 1:10.46 Ali161102
 1:19.43 arbivara
 1:52.00 BerserkFrog
 2:07.24 swankfukinc
 DNF Luke Garrett
 DNF Zach Clark
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF GC1998
 DNF TipsterTrickster
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)

 22.82 denthebro
 26.37 sigalig
 26.54 TommyC
 27.20 G2013
 38.29 abunickabhi
 39.28 the super cuber
 53.86 Keenan Johnson
 56.96 Brendan Bakker
 59.84 cuber2018
 1:00.75 PugCuber
 1:02.39 OJ Cubing
 1:05.72 speedcuber71
 1:10.96 Sean Hartman
 1:19.07 tdm
 1:20.34 cubeshepherd
 1:21.07 Mike Hughey
 1:21.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:30.92 MatsBergsten
 1:32.39 Shadowjockey
 1:35.09 2017LAMB06
 1:46.10 read
 1:54.43 oskarinn
 1:54.70 ichcubegern
 2:01.66 TipsterTrickster
 2:07.36 Glomnipotent
 2:22.33 Ethan Misteri
 2:23.11 scylla
 2:26.02 buzzteam4
 2:29.53 elimescube
 2:40.94 MattP98
 2:43.01 BradenTheMagician
 3:03.93 GC1998
 3:07.86 SpartanSailor
 3:14.37 topppits
 3:17.81 Bogdan
 3:42.05 Jacck
 3:49.67 dschieses
 4:42.29 Natanael
 10:03.68 swankfukinc
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Tx789
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF RC1998
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF arbivara
 DNF bhoffman492
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(22)

 1:57.60 sigalig
 2:27.42 pinser
 2:53.76 abunickabhi
 3:24.35 TommyC
 6:06.09 Mike Hughey
 7:28.22 MatsBergsten
 9:07.11 Jacck
 14:04.60 elimescube
 14:57.38 buzzteam4
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF tdm
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF G2013
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF MattP98
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF GC1998
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(13)

 3:48.66 CyanSandwich
 3:57.56 sigalig
 5:35.41 the super cuber
 11:52.68 Mike Hughey
 14:13.66 MatsBergsten
 17:28.38 Jacck
 21:12.59 cubeshepherd
 34:08.91 elimescube
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF buzzteam4
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF TommyC
 DNF abunickabhi
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 27:21.82 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cubeshepherd
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)

 47 the super cuber
 42 AdrianD
 34 sigalig
 34 kamilprzyb
 22 CyanSandwich
 13 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7 MatsBergsten
 5 cubeshepherd
 4 Mike Hughey
 3 PugCuber
 3 buzzteam4
 3 Jacck
 2 GC1998
 2 ichcubegern
 DNF Lykos
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF abunickabhi
*3x3x3 one-handed*(106)

 13.89 TommyC
 14.39 tdm
 14.85 ColorfulPockets
 14.96 lejitcuber
 15.00 jancsi02
 15.37 GenTheThief
 15.88 Luke Garrett
 16.56 mihnea3000
 16.58 Leo Annett
 16.94 the super cuber
 17.19 tolgakantarci
 17.28 thecubingwizard
 17.57 ichcubegern
 17.94 2017LAMB06
 18.29 dat1asiandude
 18.30 cuberkid10
 18.84 CubingwithChris
 19.13 Magdamini
 19.43 OriginalUsername
 19.45 CubicOreo
 19.46 MrKuba600
 19.56 abunickabhi
 19.88 Aamirhaha
 19.97 asacuber
 20.08 xpoes
 20.73 BradenTheMagician
 21.20 DhruvA
 21.46 Metallic Silver
 21.49 leomannen
 21.54 [email protected]
 21.61 NathanaelCubes
 21.63 [email protected]
 21.83 Josh5271
 22.19 Nicole2w
 22.23 speedcuber71
 22.40 DGCubes
 22.51 Marcus Siu
 22.61 xyzzy
 22.77 ARandomCuber
 22.91 cubeshepherd
 23.20 Shadowjockey
 23.31 Glomnipotent
 23.67 Keith Maben
 25.05 JustinTimeCuber
 25.18 LolTreeMan
 25.62 sigalig
 26.39 PugCuber
 26.45 begiuli65
 27.71 speedcube.insta
 27.73 T1_M0
 27.76 leudcfa
 27.97 Tx789
 29.09 AdrianCubing
 30.50 RahmB
 30.60 Cooki348
 31.46 bhoffman492
 31.90 TipsterTrickster
 32.20 obelisk477
 32.67 Bogdan
 32.79 buzzteam4
 32.87 Underwatercuber
 32.94 MartinN13
 33.15 swankfukinc
 33.41 OJ Cubing
 34.05 pompi710
 34.36 lwhitecuber
 34.52 RifleCat
 34.89 Bertus
 35.13 MattP98
 35.48 Bubbagrub
 35.77 Emir Yusuf
 38.31 E-Cuber
 39.24 Moreno van Rooijen
 40.31 Mikael weiss
 40.35 CeeEhllCuber
 40.56 Dylan Swarts
 42.67 trav1
 43.48 audiophile121
 43.71 vorherrscher
 44.70 GC1998
 44.94 Mike Hughey
 45.12 teboecubes
 45.60 RyuKagamine
 46.30 Hróar Hrólfsson
 46.82 Keenan Johnson
 47.35 Awesomesaucer
 47.61 thunderbell cuber
 48.51 InlandEmpireCuber
 48.52 Alex Carlson
 48.53 Natanael
 48.73 Deri Nata Wijaya
 52.11 One Wheel
 55.68 scylla
 56.36 Schmizee
 57.09 Ali161102
 57.68 arbivara
 58.34 Thrasher989
 1:00.11 Ghost Cuber
 1:00.89 vilkkuti25
 1:04.23 Petri Krzywacki
 1:08.02 Jacck
 1:12.28 BerserkFrog
 1:13.47 cuber2018
 1:15.36 VDel_234_
 1:21.09 SpartanSailor
 2:02.40 Brayden Adams
*3x3x3 With feet*(16)

 38.78 DGCubes
 44.90 GenTheThief
 45.53 AdrianCubing
 46.91 Luke Garrett
 53.02 Bubbagrub
 1:07.16 asacuber
 1:15.88 OriginalUsername
 1:16.92 BradenTheMagician
 1:27.50 cubeshepherd
 1:33.42 ichcubegern
 1:38.88 Tx789
 1:59.28 Mike Hughey
 2:12.73 abunickabhi
 2:27.24 PugCuber
 3:11.74 JMHCubed
 3:43.80 begiuli65
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(35)

 22.05 CubingwithChris
 26.76 cuber2018
 35.69 thecubingwizard
 36.05 lejitcuber
 41.91 ichcubegern
 42.69 speedcuber71
 44.99 cubeshepherd
 50.16 Marcus Siu
 50.66 abunickabhi
 52.87 speedcube.insta
 56.29 DGCubes
 57.86 LolTreeMan
 58.62 Shadowjockey
 1:02.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:07.27 MrKuba600
 1:08.34 Bogdan
 1:09.51 MattP98
 1:12.58 Mike Hughey
 1:14.29 Luke Garrett
 1:15.81 Nicole2w
 1:16.28 begiuli65
 1:23.73 Zach Clark
 1:24.96 Bertus
 1:26.29 Natanael
 1:30.35 buzzteam4
 1:49.07 swankfukinc
 2:01.29 PugCuber
 2:03.43 GC1998
 2:11.30 RifleCat
 2:35.04 RC1998
 2:40.26 SpartanSailor
 DNF G2013
 DNF TommyC
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF audiophile121
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(26)

 24 uesyuu
 29 Bubbagrub
 30 DGCubes
 31 Theo Leinad
 34 ichcubegern
 35 Bogdan
 35 cubeshepherd
 36 Mike Hughey
 36 Jacck
 37 ComputerGuy365
 37 TipsterTrickster
 38 GenTheThief
 40 Spencer131
 40 OriginalUsername
 40 mrjames113083
 41 MattP98
 45 Rubiksdude4144
 52 PugCuber
 52 InlandEmpireCuber
 61 Schmizee
 62 GC1998
 63 begiuli65
 65 SpartanSailor
 74 RC1998
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Brayden Adams
*2-3-4 Relay*(74)

 45.08 lejitcuber
 47.90 cuberkid10
 51.76 ichcubegern
 53.11 thecubingwizard
 54.93 Ethan Misteri
 55.43 jancsi02
 56.57 tdm
 57.93 OriginalUsername
 58.01 Magdamini
 58.76 Shadowjockey
 58.79 Luke Garrett
 59.30 DGCubes
 1:00.24 TommyC
 1:01.64 OJ Cubing
 1:02.72 abunickabhi
 1:03.16 CubingwithChris
 1:04.34 Leo Annett
 1:04.68 Zach Clark
 1:04.89 xyzzy
 1:07.65 The Blockhead
 1:08.43 Marcus Siu
 1:08.98 leomannen
 1:10.99 2017LAMB06
 1:11.08 Glomnipotent
 1:12.58 cubeshepherd
 1:13.38 buzzteam4
 1:13.83 DhruvA
 1:14.07 Aamirhaha
 1:14.22 RahmB
 1:15.08 BradenTheMagician
 1:15.99 Casper
 1:16.03 [email protected]
 1:18.50 MattP98
 1:20.68 leudcfa
 1:21.19 elimescube
 1:21.77 begiuli65
 1:22.11 trav1
 1:22.81 swankfukinc
 1:25.62 Cooki348
 1:26.21 obelisk477
 1:27.12 Bogdan
 1:30.74 MrKuba600
 1:30.98 Nicole2w
 1:31.84 Alex Carlson
 1:36.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:37.19 Dylan Swarts
 1:37.25 NathanaelCubes
 1:39.83 Mike Hughey
 1:43.00 audiophile121
 1:43.98 Amelia
 1:45.03 RifleCat
 1:48.12 Natanael
 1:48.65 PugCuber
 1:48.77 vilkkuti25
 1:52.15 SpartanSailor
 1:55.86 JMHCubed
 1:58.85 VDel_234_
 2:00.57 Hróar Hrólfsson
 2:05.17 GC1998
 2:06.90 Ali161102
 2:09.04 scylla
 2:13.24 Thrasher989
 2:13.76 Lewis
 2:15.31 cuber2018
 2:16.20 Petri Krzywacki
 2:19.65 GTregay
 2:35.59 vorherrscher
 2:37.88 Jacck
 2:42.26 MatsBergsten
 3:12.95 Schmizee
 3:15.63 BerserkFrog
 3:15.66 Alex Benham
 3:22.99 Ecuasamurai
 7:35.59 Brayden Adams
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)

 1:43.39 cuberkid10
 1:44.52 lejitcuber
 2:13.17 TommyC
 2:17.23 OriginalUsername
 2:17.32 ichcubegern
 2:25.07 jancsi02
 2:26.74 Shadowjockey
 2:32.39 MrKuba600
 2:37.07 abunickabhi
 2:37.56 DGCubes
 2:40.74 Magdamini
 2:42.33 tdm
 2:46.30 xyzzy
 2:54.14 Leo Annett
 2:58.85 CubingwithChris
 3:02.36 BradenTheMagician
 3:02.62 Glomnipotent
 3:04.20 cubeshepherd
 3:10.05 leudcfa
 3:19.02 buzzteam4
 3:20.92 OJ Cubing
 3:23.36 begiuli65
 3:26.49 Dylan Swarts
 3:33.72 MattP98
 3:34.12 Alex Carlson
 3:35.86 [email protected]
 3:41.92 swankfukinc
 3:47.72 Bogdan
 3:52.94 trav1
 4:05.87 PugCuber
 4:10.27 Amelia
 4:21.61 RifleCat
 4:25.91 Lewis
 4:29.86 audiophile121
 4:41.34 GC1998
 4:45.44 Mike Hughey
 4:46.05 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:48.15 vilkkuti25
 5:21.13 Natanael
 5:22.66 SpartanSailor
 5:37.64 Jacck
 5:51.18 GTregay
 6:05.61 cuber2018
 6:14.08 Petri Krzywacki
 6:33.51 Cooki348
 6:49.34 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(25)

 3:37.17 lejitcuber
 4:26.51 ichcubegern
 4:35.94 Shadowjockey
 5:04.85 jancsi02
 5:14.57 OriginalUsername
 5:29.78 xyzzy
 5:56.03 DGCubes
 6:14.62 cubeshepherd
 6:16.20 abunickabhi
 7:04.03 MattP98
 7:19.14 begiuli65
 7:29.19 Dylan Swarts
 7:33.17 Glomnipotent
 7:40.57 swankfukinc
 9:26.82 Lewis
 9:29.60 Bogdan
 9:32.50 Mike Hughey
 10:26.09 vilkkuti25
 10:58.07 GTregay
 10:58.71 Jacck
 11:07.55 Natanael
 11:41.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 11:45.58 GC1998
 12:21.17 SpartanSailor
 15:28.43 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 6:51.22 lejitcuber
 7:44.99 Shadowjockey
 7:55.77 ichcubegern
 10:03.50 OriginalUsername
 10:26.05 jancsi02
 10:40.02 abunickabhi
 12:15.94 cubeshepherd
 12:35.09 Glomnipotent
 13:25.02 begiuli65
 13:25.43 MattP98
 13:43.01 swankfukinc
 14:02.60 obelisk477
 16:37.31 Mike Hughey
 16:37.42 Bogdan
 17:52.68 Natanael
 19:39.35 vilkkuti25
 19:52.96 audiophile121
*Clock*(36)

 6.51 Underwatercuber
 7.17 ARandomCuber
 7.90 TipsterTrickster
 8.25 MartinN13
 8.72 buzzteam4
 9.37 TommyC
 10.24 AdrianCubing
 10.48 MCuber
 10.60 cubeshepherd
 11.41 MattP98
 11.64 tdm
 12.86 OJ Cubing
 12.98 Marcus Siu
 13.64 Bubbagrub
 13.81 Luke Garrett
 14.04 Ghost Cuber
 14.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.27 Shadowjockey
 14.61 DGCubes
 14.79 RyuKagamine
 15.55 BradenTheMagician
 15.82 Aamirhaha
 16.36 OriginalUsername
 16.77 PugCuber
 17.13 CornerCutter
 17.60 ichcubegern
 19.63 Mike Hughey
 20.90 Magdamini
 22.03 swankfukinc
 25.58 JMHCubed
 26.51 arbivara
 32.11 GC1998
 38.60 audiophile121
 46.45 RC1998
 DNF trav1
 DNF topppits
*Megaminx*(47)

 42.81 lejitcuber
 50.70 thecubingwizard
 51.92 Ethan Misteri
 52.79 AidanNoogie
 59.71 miasponseller
 1:00.20 GenTheThief
 1:01.26 Zac04attack
 1:05.80 Magdamini
 1:09.10 DGCubes
 1:10.12 Shadowjockey
 1:10.47 [email protected]
 1:13.98 mihnea3000
 1:17.65 CubingwithChris
 1:18.13 MrKuba600
 1:18.88 jancsi02
 1:24.81 leomannen
 1:26.74 OriginalUsername
 1:29.04 trav1
 1:29.88 cubeshepherd
 1:30.96 ichcubegern
 1:32.31 Luke Garrett
 1:33.15 xyzzy
 1:37.64 obelisk477
 1:44.58 bhoffman492
 1:44.84 cuber2018
 1:45.70 colegemuth
 1:47.43 RifleCat
 1:47.99 begiuli65
 1:49.08 leudcfa
 1:50.21 swankfukinc
 1:53.08 NathanaelCubes
 1:57.60 PugCuber
 1:59.60 Lewis
 2:00.58 GTregay
 2:03.11 abunickabhi
 2:03.97 buzzteam4
 2:08.00 Bogdan
 2:09.81 audiophile121
 2:19.55 scylla
 2:22.58 Glomnipotent
 2:26.08 MattP98
 2:40.40 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:48.10 Mike Hughey
 2:55.37 Natanael
 3:21.67 Petri Krzywacki
 3:46.62 GC1998
 3:47.20 vilkkuti25
*Pyraminx*(95)

 3.01 [email protected]
 3.10 DGCubes
 3.12 lejitcuber
 3.29 RobinCube
 3.40 CubingwithChris
 3.41 Magdamini
 3.42 Ghost Cuber
 3.43 mihnea3000
 3.43 Cooki348
 3.46 MrKuba600
 3.47 MartinN13
 3.60 CornerCutter
 3.62 asacuber
 3.79 thecubingwizard
 3.79 BrianJ
 3.85 Rubiksdude4144
 4.02 Marcus Siu
 4.07 oliviervlcube
 4.11 E-Cuber
 4.30 BradenTheMagician
 4.44 TommyC
 4.44 Aamirhaha
 4.58 cubeshepherd
 4.62 Zac04attack
 4.74 JMHCubed
 4.83 cuberkid10
 4.89 pompi710
 5.00 Ethan Misteri
 5.17 leomannen
 5.22 Nicole2w
 5.34 Shadowjockey
 5.38 MCuber
 5.43 Luke Garrett
 5.44 Keith Maben
 5.56 Leo Annett
 5.64 ichcubegern
 6.17 bhoffman492
 6.18 Keenan Johnson
 6.19 trav1
 6.24 TipsterTrickster
 6.26 qwer13
 6.32 Bertus
 6.34 NathanaelCubes
 6.46 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.60 leudcfa
 6.66 PugCuber
 6.97 begiuli65
 7.04 OriginalUsername
 7.19 buzzteam4
 7.35 AidanNoogie
 7.35 Lewis
 7.38 teboecubes
 7.44 sigalig
 7.45 Tx789
 7.54 MattP98
 7.60 Josh5271
 7.92 MJCuber05
 8.38 jancsi02
 8.62 Ecuasamurai
 8.99 Natanael
 9.07 CeeEhllCuber
 9.19 miasponseller
 9.21 abunickabhi
 9.23 swankfukinc
 9.29 Marcceello
 9.32 Alex Carlson
 9.42 2017LAMB06
 9.53 RifleCat
 9.62 Ali161102
 9.74 Awesomesaucer
 9.97 Glomnipotent
 10.49 Bogdan
 10.70 scylla
 10.75 Thrasher989
 10.97 OJ Cubing
 11.33 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.40 dschieses
 12.01 Mike Hughey
 12.96 topppits
 13.77 Hróar Hrólfsson
 13.81 vilkkuti25
 13.98 Brayden Adams
 14.09 VDel_234_
 15.05 Jacck
 15.35 Dylan Swarts
 15.76 Bubbagrub
 15.91 Alex Benham
 16.00 V.Kochergin
 17.31 GC1998
 17.46 audiophile121
 18.98 One Wheel
 19.58 SpartanSailor
 23.50 arbivara
 23.98 RC1998
 DNF Mikael weiss
*Square-1*(72)

 8.47 Sixstringcal
 10.24 Marcus Siu
 10.65 thecubingwizard
 11.61 Zac04attack
 12.11 speedcuber71
 12.19 Shadowjockey
 12.24 lejitcuber
 12.51 cuberkid10
 12.85 dat1asiandude
 13.05 BrianJ
 13.22 TommyC
 14.28 Thom S.
 15.03 bugybunny
 16.49 Zach Clark
 16.65 ichcubegern
 17.05 leomannen
 17.11 G2013
 18.48 BradenTheMagician
 18.91 Rubiksdude4144
 18.97 oskarinn
 19.17 DGCubes
 19.45 TipsterTrickster
 19.66 Nicole2w
 20.22 trav1
 20.23 MrKuba600
 20.33 Aamirhaha
 21.42 Josh5271
 21.64 cubeshepherd
 21.79 sigalig
 22.34 Magdamini
 23.16 MCuber
 24.33 Luke Garrett
 24.52 CubingwithChris
 24.60 OriginalUsername
 24.72 leudcfa
 25.62 PugCuber
 26.13 MattP98
 26.17 Ethan Misteri
 26.47 AidanNoogie
 26.52 OJ Cubing
 27.19 mihnea3000
 27.84 Bertus
 28.13 Keenan Johnson
 28.52 Metallic Silver
 28.77 MartinN13
 28.89 2017LAMB06
 29.05 Leo Annett
 31.19 Ghost Cuber
 32.42 qwer13
 32.74 bhoffman492
 34.52 buzzteam4
 37.81 Keith Maben
 38.36 Bubbagrub
 40.47 Casper
 41.18 Amelia
 42.09 vorherrscher
 42.58 Lewis
 43.36 Mike Hughey
 47.76 Bogdan
 51.66 Glomnipotent
 52.04 RifleCat
 56.96 begiuli65
 58.20 Natanael
 59.61 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:02.94 audiophile121
 1:04.56 NathanaelCubes
 1:05.66 Nicholas Kang
 1:09.61 Jacck
 1:10.49 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:13.82 swankfukinc
 1:16.51 CeeEhllCuber
 1:22.31 GC1998
*Skewb*(94)

 2.50 lejitcuber
 3.21 MrKuba600
 3.75 Metallic Silver
 3.78 BrianJ
 3.94 asacuber
 4.30 Leo Annett
 4.41 TommyC
 4.44 Marcus Siu
 4.46 CeeEhllCuber
 4.68 CubingwithChris
 4.74 Zac04attack
 4.93 cubeshepherd
 4.95 [email protected]
 5.03 pompi710
 5.17 bhoffman492
 5.18 Magdamini
 5.27 thecubingwizard
 5.31 TipsterTrickster
 5.33 DhruvA
 5.35 MCuber
 5.38 Luke Garrett
 5.63 leomannen
 5.67 Rubiksdude4144
 5.76 JMHCubed
 5.85 AidanNoogie
 6.07 DGCubes
 6.12 2017LAMB06
 6.13 speedcuber71
 6.19 MattP98
 6.33 LolTreeMan
 6.36 OriginalUsername
 6.36 Emir Yusuf
 6.40 leudcfa
 6.47 Tx789
 6.66 trav1
 6.68 Pecinajunior
 6.70 Shadowjockey
 6.80 Aamirhaha
 6.81 Ethan Misteri
 7.15 ichcubegern
 7.17 Keith Maben
 7.22 CornerCutter
 7.41 BradenTheMagician
 7.44 mihnea3000
 7.45 PugCuber
 7.91 RobinCube
 8.03 G2013
 8.05 qwer13
 8.17 AdrianCubing
 8.21 Bogdan
 8.45 Josh5271
 8.52 Nicole2w
 8.59 MartinN13
 8.62 Keenan Johnson
 8.67 Ghost Cuber
 8.82 Bertus
 8.83 Underwatercuber
 8.86 buzzteam4
 8.91 NathanaelCubes
 10.01 Lewis
 10.16 teboecubes
 10.37 Bubbagrub
 10.99 SpartanSailor
 11.18 jancsi02
 11.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.77 Mike Hughey
 12.46 Natanael
 12.64 Schmizee
 12.86 Cooki348
 13.24 miasponseller
 13.30 dschieses
 13.48 OJ Cubing
 13.62 GC1998
 14.16 swankfukinc
 14.44 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.48 colegemuth
 14.70 MJCuber05
 14.84 Dylan Swarts
 15.36 topppits
 15.43 Hróar Hrólfsson
 16.67 audiophile121
 16.72 vilkkuti25
 16.91 RifleCat
 17.21 Ali161102
 17.31 Mikael weiss
 17.41 V.Kochergin
 17.82 Thrasher989
 19.25 Glomnipotent
 21.31 Alex Benham
 21.49 BerserkFrog
 21.58 Jacck
 23.67 RC1998
 32.25 Brayden Adams
 1:02.52 arbivara
*Kilominx*(29)

 24.34 cubeshepherd
 24.43 bhoffman492
 25.52 DGCubes
 26.22 Ethan Misteri
 28.73 [email protected]
 29.53 Metallic Silver
 30.99 GenTheThief
 32.07 ichcubegern
 33.21 TommyC
 35.28 xyzzy
 36.18 OriginalUsername
 39.91 trav1
 42.49 colegemuth
 43.59 RifleCat
 44.91 Kris Gonnella
 45.79 Leo Annett
 45.92 MattP98
 46.75 CubingwithChris
 47.03 Shadowjockey
 47.98 Lewis
 50.76 PugCuber
 55.15 buzzteam4
 55.35 begiuli65
 56.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 59.66 swankfukinc
 1:02.20 Luke Garrett
 1:03.30 abunickabhi
 1:12.21 Mike Hughey
 1:37.97 GC1998
*Mini Guildford*(21)

 4:47.97 Magdamini
 4:56.00 ichcubegern
 4:56.60 DGCubes
 4:56.89 Shadowjockey
 5:11.36 OriginalUsername
 5:35.06 cubeshepherd
 6:29.04 TipsterTrickster
 6:43.78 BradenTheMagician
 6:51.68 swankfukinc
 7:11.47 trav1
 7:18.14 MattP98
 7:28.27 buzzteam4
 7:28.40 PugCuber
 7:29.20 OJ Cubing
 9:04.19 RifleCat
 9:24.65 Mike Hughey
 10:29.06 InlandEmpireCuber
 10:33.92 audiophile121
 12:49.92 GC1998
 12:52.64 teboecubes
 14:26.86 Jacck

*Contest results*

 1192 ichcubegern
 1173 cubeshepherd
 1122 Shadowjockey
 1094 lejitcuber
 1073 DGCubes
 1065 OriginalUsername
 1057 TommyC
 988 thecubingwizard
 943 Magdamini
 934 CubingwithChris
 919 MrKuba600
 866 jancsi02
 837 cuberkid10
 823 Marcus Siu
 821 Luke Garrett
 817 leomannen
 806 abunickabhi
 800 [email protected]
 769 BradenTheMagician
 758 MattP98
 747 Leo Annett
 721 Ethan Misteri
 713 buzzteam4
 703 sigalig
 697 OJ Cubing
 695 tdm
 680 Aamirhaha
 670 PugCuber
 659 Glomnipotent
 652 mihnea3000
 650 2017LAMB06
 649 leudcfa
 620 asacuber
 614 G2013
 609 Mike Hughey
 593 begiuli65
 587 trav1
 584 MCuber
 583 xyzzy
 579 Nicole2w
 571 swankfukinc
 564 AidanNoogie
 563 Keenan Johnson
 557 TipsterTrickster
 554 Zac04attack
 548 Bogdan
 537 BrianJ
 523 DhruvA
 517 speedcuber71
 502 NathanaelCubes
 500 Zach Clark
 491 Josh5271
 481 obelisk477
 477 Metallic Silver
 470 Rubiksdude4144
 470 bhoffman492
 470 Cooki348
 450 Tx789
 436 Elf
 432 InlandEmpireCuber
 409 Keith Maben
 401 RifleCat
 395 RahmB
 391 oskarinn
 391 Dylan Swarts
 385 pompi710
 380 RobinCube
 373 GC1998
 373 AdrianCubing
 372 MartinN13
 370 E-Cuber
 368 JMHCubed
 357 JustinTimeCuber
 355 PeterH2N
 352 Alex Carlson
 345 Natanael
 342 CubicOreo
 338 Jscuber
 337 Ethan Horspool
 331 GenTheThief
 327 Ghost Cuber
 323 LolTreeMan
 315 Underwatercuber
 312 CeeEhllCuber
 312 ARandomCuber
 305 CornerCutter
 305 miasponseller
 305 [email protected]
 298 elimescube
 297 audiophile121
 296 Keroma12
 293 colegemuth
 291 Casper
 291 cuber2018
 291 dat1asiandude
 282 the super cuber
 281 SpartanSailor
 276 xpoes
 273 Bertus
 272 ColorfulPockets
 266 The Blockhead
 265 MatsBergsten
 264 Jacck
 260 teboecubes
 259 topppits
 254 scylla
 253 Emir Yusuf
 252 Bubbagrub
 252 Lewis
 248 Moreno van Rooijen
 233 mrjames113083
 220 speedcube.insta
 218 EdubCubez
 213 Ali161102
 212 qwer13
 205 vilkkuti25
 203 Deri Nata Wijaya
 197 tolgakantarci
 196 Skefull
 190 Hróar Hrólfsson
 172 Pecinajunior
 167 Nicholas Kang
 163 VDel_234_
 163 Amelia
 158 vorherrscher
 151 bugybunny
 150 Thrasher989
 143 weatherman223
 143 Mikael weiss
 142 One Wheel
 137 GTregay
 132 LostGent
 131 [email protected]
 126 Schmizee
 126 Petri Krzywacki
 118 lwhitecuber
 114 Marcceello
 108 dschieses
 105 Duncan Bannon
 104 hotufos
 104 Amir Muzhakhayev
 95 Katiedavies3103
 95 Sean Hartman
 93 Ecuasamurai
 88 arbivara
 83 TwisterCuber
 81 Awesomesaucer
 80 Brayden Adams
 80 oliviervlcube
 76 Sixstringcal
 71 CyanSandwich
 69 RC1998
 68 MJCuber05
 67 PlayFun555
 66 Bob_Ewell
 65 Thom S.
 65 thunderbell cuber
 63 dnguyen2204
 62 Alex Benham
 61 T1_M0
 60 Theo Leinad
 58 yghklvn
 57 BerserkFrog
 55 denthebro
 48 Brendan Bakker
 47 RyuKagamine
 42 xbrandationx
 40 AdrianD
 38 [email protected]
 38 kamilprzyb
 36 V.Kochergin
 36 uesyuu
 35 read
 34 ComputerGuy365
 32 pinser
 27 cuber3141592
 23 Spencer131
 17 Kris Gonnella
 10 William Martin Powell
 6 Lykos


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2018)

OK, lets do some calculations then. This weeks winner of the Cubicle gift card is the
competitor that has number of points equals ten times his/her place (as close as possible).

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 17, 2018)

Number 50?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 18, 2018)

Yes, that is it! (I draw the number in the usual way first). So congratulations to *NathanaelCubes*


----------

